# Anyone else have their quota info messed up?



## DEERFU (Oct 9, 2013)

Just curious to see if anyone else had their quota info lost or incorrectly applied this year. I exchanged several emails with the dnr agent that handles the quotas after our party application apparently disappeared. I was going to take it no further thinking I had some how incorrectly filled out the application until I read this thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=774449 saying they had just received rejection emails and conformation emails a month late. Some for quotas they didn't even apply for. I was told that I must not have clicked saved on the app. so our info wasn't processed even though I went back and reviewed it several times before the deadline. Now each one on our party app receives an email today saying we were rejected (for the hunt we didn't apply for) and would receive an additional priority point. We have not received the point yet and still no rejection for the Feb. hog hunt, state park hunt or dove hunt (which has passed). We still have time to reapply for the turkey hunt.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got an email congratulating me for being drawn for Joe Kurz Oct 27-29. I havent applied for JK since 2010.


----------



## deersled (Oct 9, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> I just got an email congratulating me for being drawn for Joe Kurz Oct 27-29. I havent applied for JK since 2010.



Friend of mine said he got an email saying he got drawn for the same Kurz hunt. He then received another email saying he was rejected.


----------



## fredw (Oct 10, 2013)

I too received an erroneous notification regarding quota hunts.

I then received the following email late afternoon:



> ERROR: PLEASE DISREGARD "DEER QUOTA HUNT" EMAILS SENT OUT EARLIER TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UnLuckE1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I didnt apply for a hunt and got an email yesterday saying I was selected for one. It had me scratching my head. I was trying to build points up. I better look into it I guess.


----------



## KGauger (Oct 23, 2013)

I was selected for an erroneous DiLane quota hunt while I was on the first DiLane quota hunt.  Look at http://www.georgiawildlife.com/WMA-Deer-Quota-Selections?cat=1 to see by quota hunt if you were in fact selected.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2013)

You can always just go hunt one I figure..I mean really. What's the odds of getting caught? All the GWs hang out at the check station.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 27, 2013)

I got an email saying we were selected for the deer quota. Then got another one later saying the same thing.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> You can always just go hunt one I figure..I mean really. What's the odds of getting caught? All the GWs hang out at the check station.



Couple years ago we pulled over and was getting ready to go in when the GW came by. Checked license, drivers license and name against their list.


----------



## nscrash (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes I did. I put in for 3 hunts and when everbody started talking about getting drawn I went online and checked and it said I didn't have any pending selections. .. I was like you thinking I had messed up on the application or something.I guess I need to call dnr now.


----------



## DEERFU (Mar 25, 2014)

nscrash said:


> Yes I did. I put in for 3 hunts and when everbody started talking about getting drawn I went online and checked and it said I didn't have any pending selections. .. I was like you thinking I had messed up on the application or something.I guess I need to call dnr now.



It didn't do anyone in our group anygood


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 27, 2014)

I apllied for a turkey quota and it didn't go through. I talked to them and they said I didn't aplly know darn well I did. It was actually a point for adult child for my nephew that is 1 year old. Gonna start building his points up. I did it with three different kids and his is the only one that didn't work. I know what I am doing and know I put in for it.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok then.  A one year old?  Guess the DNR caught on to your scam.


----------



## scambooger (Jun 15, 2014)

*Turkey quotas*

I also put in for a turkey quota hunt, got my email letting me know confirming I had applied and never heard anything else..... Rejection or otherwise. Didn't have any problems with deer hunts.


----------

